# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  wpf easing bouncing in/out animation

## StealthRT

Hey all I am pretty new at creating a WPF in VS 2013. I am wanting this box to bounce & ease in/out.

The current code i have:


```
    <BeginStoryboard x:Name="FadeInStoryBoard">
        <Storyboard>
           <DoubleAnimation Storyboard.TargetName="ZWindow" From="0.01" To="0.85" Storyboard.TargetProperty="Opacity" Duration="0:0:0.8">
              <DoubleAnimation.EasingFunction>
                 <ElasticEase Oscillations="5" Springiness="5" EasingMode="EaseInOut"/>
              </DoubleAnimation.EasingFunction>
           </DoubleAnimation>
           <DoubleAnimation Storyboard.TargetName="ZWindow" From="0.85" To="0" Storyboard.TargetProperty="Opacity" Duration="0:0:0.8" BeginTime="0:0:20" Name="boxFader">
              <DoubleAnimation.EasingFunction>
                 <ElasticEase Oscillations="3" Springiness="5" EasingMode="EaseInOut"/>
              </DoubleAnimation.EasingFunction>
           </DoubleAnimation>
        </Storyboard>
    </BeginStoryboard>
```

It currently looks very odd when showing due to it fading in/out. How can i take off the fading and just have it fade in when bouncing in/out?

----------

